# Euro Tour



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Well folks this Sunday sees us sail off into the sunset from Portsmouth to Bilbao and the start of our Euro Tour. We are going to mowzy down through Spain heading for Gib. Spend a little time there then off into Portugal ( and the Gulf Stream ) and stay ther until the rest of Europe warms up.

Wherever I can (Wi-fi allowing ) I will post our doings on here.

Cant wait

DJM, Jan & Mo


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have a fantastic time, how exciting

will look for your posts with interest  

Aldra


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Have a great trip.

Keep us posted and don't worry about us lot freezing over here  

Pete


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Be aware of ficticious Police trying to stop you and when filling up with fuel have your opposite number keep a watchful eye on all you wheels/tyres. Some of the so and sos puncture a tyre when they think no one is keeping an eye, engage you in conversation on changing the wheel the have just popped, and steal from the m/hme. We actually witnessed this on the peage motorway near Benidorm. Another wheeze is some well dressed "gent" will flag you down and when stopped, say he is checking for counterfeit currency. "let me see the euro notes you have" He then snatches the euro notes, gets into his posh Merc and drives off. This happened to a fellow club member. Hard to believe I know. Don"t want to worry you, but thought it was worth a mention. Maybe down there ourselves in Jan. Have a super duper time.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: organplayer*



organplayer said:


> Be aware of ficticious Police trying to stop you and when filling up with fuel have your opposite number keep a watchful eye on all you wheels/tyres. Some of the so and sos puncture a tyre when they think no one is keeping an eye, engage you in conversation on changing the wheel the have just popped, and steal from the m/hme. We actually witnessed this on the peage motorway near Benidorm. Another wheeze is some well dressed "gent" will flag you down and when stopped, say he is checking for counterfeit currency. "let me see the euro notes you have" He then snatches the euro notes, gets into his posh Merc and drives off. This happened to a fellow club member. Hard to believe I know. Don"t want to worry you, but thought it was worth a mention. Maybe down there ourselves in Jan. Have a super duper time.


"We actually witnessed this on the peage motorway near Benidorm"

What did you do?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*DJM, Jan & Mo*

Have a good trip DJM, Jan & Mo .

Hope Biscay is calm for you.

TM


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Have a wonderful problem free trip and if you could send us a box of warm sunshine for Christmas I would be grateful.  

Happy New Year.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Yes thanks to all for the info, we are fully aware of all the cons that could await us and are fore warned.

Teenyob - with regard to the Bay of Biscay.... I was in the Royal Navy for over 6 years...I know all about it but cheers..... I have warned my better half :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers


DJM


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

So envious! Have a great trip. All being well we will be doing similar in a couple of years so will follow your progress with interest.

PS we won't be doing bay of biscay though, can't even get Mary to use channel ferry :roll: so it's the tunnel and a long (but enjoyable) drive for us.  
Steve.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi
We are in Spain on the Portuguese Algarve border. We have had 3 quite wet weeks. Hope it improves by the time you get here. Please tell us about the crossing. We crossed Biscay in September on the Norman Asturias St. Nazare to Gijon. It was quite rough, are the bigger boats that sail from Southhampton/Portsmouth less prone to 'rocking and rolling?' Going back to UK for New Year but think we will drive through France at that time of year.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

What I did was to keep these three so and sos, who were some distance from us in another car park at the service area, under observation. At this time we were unsure of exaactly what their game was. One of them was assisting the motorists with sorting out the wheel with the flat tyre, while his mate looked on. This one then walked off up the slip road towards the motorway.This chap was using his mobile phone as he walked away,and we think he was talking to his oppo,who by this time had also left the stranded motorist. A third youth was sitting in a car with the engine running. As the woman from the stranded car walked around to her male partner attending to the flat, the youth who had been watching, suddenly made a dash to their car,grabbed the womans handbag and got into the other car which went off at speed like a rocket. Immediately after the snatch, I dashed out of our m/hme shouting "oi", and went towards this youth, but he was like a ferret. He literally moved like the wind. I made a note of the numbers of the offending vehicles reg. plate,but due to a large lorry being in the way, I could"nt see the letters on the plate. I went over and pointed out to the victims what I had seen. They had no idea what had happened until I did this. I then escorted them into the service area and requested the Garda be called, gave the couple, who were French, did"nt speak English and were getting on in years, my details as a witness should the Garda wish to contact me, and the details I had recorded of the offending vehicle. We waited a while but had to continue on our journey before the Gardia arrived. We heard no more.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*organplayer*

Opps. Should have stated my previous entry was in reply to the question raised by Teemyob on page 1 of this post/subject.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi.
Have a great trip and keep us informed how your doing as and when . :wink: 

Rob.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Oly

Will post about the sailing when we get wifi

cheers


DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

We been over here for 8 days and lovin it.

Started obviously at Bilbao then stayed 1 night at El Roble Verde site, not bad but 22 euro a night was a bit steep. Then off to Camino De Santiago site. Stayed there 2 nights and was only us on the site plus about 100 cats !!!

Then down to Salamancer and site Regio again for 2 nights, nice site and again quiet, bit a few on. Then straight down to La Linea de cancepcion and Gibraltar where we are now. Visited the Rock today.

Tomorrow off to Portugal so any good sites we should know off please post on here.

Cheers for now

DJM, Jan & Mo


----------

